# Puncture repair patches ... smooth side down or doesn't it matter?



## merlineng (1 Jul 2017)

I've put these orange/black patches on both ways. I agree logically that you should take off the foil backing and stick them on - it's hard to do it the other way up as the plastic sheet is a sod to get off.

I am confused however, as cheap 'thicker' patches that you get in an Aldi style kit are nobbly on both sides, I imagine to help give a key for the glue.

The orange and black ones are very smooth on the foil side and nobbly on the outside (if it is correct to go foil side down). So why is this?

I've stuck them on both ways, and in my experience not had a problem either way - but I would have thought smooth side out would be better (same as the original tube) and nobbly side in would give a better key...

Just curious as to opinions?


----------



## mjr (1 Jul 2017)

Doesn't matter much what surface is tube side because rubber solution isn't glue: it melts the surfaces together slightly. I suspect having a rough side against the tyre might reduce the chance of it sticking to the tyre threads inadvertantly by giving somewhere for a bit of extra chalk dust to be retained.


----------



## Slick (2 Jul 2017)

Just get the instant scab patches and replace the tube when you get home. Halfords sell them at 5 for a tenner so patching is hardly worth the grief.


----------



## Globalti (2 Jul 2017)

Patching tubes is definitely worth the grief if you have a shred of conscience about wasting the Earth's resources and filling landfill sites with stuff that can so easily be reused.


----------



## Slick (2 Jul 2017)

Took a bit longer than I thought, must be a quiet day.


----------



## Ian H (2 Jul 2017)

The foil-side is the underside. Clean the area round the puncture. Coat an area slightly larger than the patch with solvent and let it dry*. Stick the patch down firmly. Dust with talc or chalk if possible.

*I've recently seen several attempts at sticking patches to wet solvent. I blame the reliability of modern tyres, which means that folk don't get to hone their repair skills.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (2 Jul 2017)

Globalti said:


> Patching tubes is definitely worth the grief if you have a shred of conscience about wasting the Earth's resources and filling landfill sites with stuff that can so easily be reused.









Sorry, but given how much fuel a flight to New York uses for example, or how much resources it uses up to build yet another f@cking black range rover, I'm not sure your ire is best directed at someone using up a single inner tube _on his bike_.

Know your enemy. And play the ball.


----------



## keithmac (2 Jul 2017)

I repaired my lads tube last week (hawthorn puncture), foil side down and as said above you have to let the cement/ vulcanising solution dry before sticking the patch down.

I leave the plastic on the top, see no reason to try removing it, but of chalk on last to stop it sticking to the tyre..


----------



## CanucksTraveller (2 Jul 2017)

Anyway, even with your ultra eco warrior head on, you can still remove all doubt or debate on right side up/down when repairing by buying a pack of these bad boys.
One side is already sticky, no glue or spock solution needed. Very nice! Much success!


----------



## simongt (2 Jul 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Very nice! Much success!



Indeed. Been using these for years and rarely had any issues.


----------



## mjr (2 Jul 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Sorry, but given how much fuel a flight to New York uses for example, or how much resources it uses up to build yet another f@cking black range rover, I'm not sure your ire is best directed at someone using up a single inner tube _on his bike_.
> 
> Know your enemy. And play the ball.


Ah, the good old argument that we should not punish you if you defecate on the High Street because Hinckley Point is producing radioactive waste!


----------



## mjr (2 Jul 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> One side is already sticky, no glue or spock solution needed. Very nice! Much success!
> 
> View attachment 360076


No glue - except that which is all over one side of the patch, and on whatever you use to touch that side as you apply it.

Much success - as long as it's not too near a seam.

They're very useful in a hurry but they're not rubber.


----------



## User16625 (3 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> Ah, the good old argument that we should not punish you if you defecate on the High Street because Hinckley Point is producing radioactive waste!



Absurd comparison


----------



## mjr (3 Jul 2017)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Absurd comparison


The compared situation is still just excusing minor pollution by the existence of a worse polluter, so why is that absurd? It's the argument that's absurd. This comparison just takes it to the extreme to show it up as absurd.


----------



## froze (12 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> No glue - except that which is all over one side of the patch, and on whatever you use to touch that side as you apply it.
> 
> Much success - as long as it's not too near a seam.
> 
> They're very useful in a hurry but they're not rubber.



I converted to glueless patches about 20 years ago when 3M came out with them which the rights have been sold to Park, the only failures I had was the very first one I applied, and when I bought a cheap Skab glueless patch, I also couldn't get glueless patches to stick to latex tubes, but otherwise I've used them as permanent patches and never had one fail, not even patching over seams, not even when I had a spare tube in my seat bag for months with no air in the tube it would still hold in a tire. Success and failure of a glueless patch lies on preparation of the tube, whereas it is the same preparation as with glue though with glue you can make an error and the glue will stick the patch regardless. I've heard a lot of people complain about glueless patches not working, even a friend of mine...until I showed him when he got a flat and reached for his glue on patches, and instead I offered to fix it with my glueless patches, once he saw how I did it he now uses only glueless patches. 

I read somewhere that someone said that black Gorilla tape works for patches, I tried it and it didn't work, it did hold air for about a day so it can get you home. The nice thing about the Gorilla tape is that it does come right off without leaving a mess, a glueless patch will leave a goo behind and even tear the tube that's how well it sticks to a tube. 

Park also makes a glueless tire boot patch, that patch will only stick for about a week, but it will get you home.


----------



## mjr (21 Jan 2019)

froze said:


> I converted to glueless patches about 20 years ago when 3M came out with them which the rights have been sold to Park


fwe instant patches sold in Evans look very similar (square clear film, rather than the opaque sometimes-coloured ovals sold by other brands) and seemed to stick as well when I tried them (I have used Park too, but ran out). Anyone know if they're made by 3M or Park for Evans?

I expect that may stop soon if it hasn't already, now Sports Dreck bought Evans.


----------

